# 14 different 1911s



## Shep

Here is my 1911 collection.










Springfield Omega in 10mm.










Springfield V-16 Longslide in .45 Super.










Colt Gold Cup 70 series custom.










Colt Officier`s ACP Lightweight .45acp decked out as a ported carry gun.










Irwindale (AMT) Javelina 10mm.










A 1911 Frankenstein. Para Ordnance frame, Colt .38 Super slide and all converted to 10mm.










Another 1911 Frankenstein. Para Ordnance frame, Colt top end in .45acp.










Para Ordnance Limited in .45acp.










A 1911 Frankenstein. Auto Ordnance frame, Colt slide, guts from various places. .38 Super.










Colt series 70 Commander in .38 Super










Colt 1950s Lightweight Commander done up in nickel & gold plate with silver grips. .38 Super










Colt Delta Elite 10mm.










Another Colt Delta 10mm decked out as a full race gun.










Colt Double Eagle in 10mm.


----------



## bac1023

Congrats on a very nice collection.

The Double Eagle is not a 1911 though.


----------



## cougartex

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

ONLY 14? Man, get back to us when you have a REAL collection :smt082:smt082


----------



## Shep

bac1023 said:


> Congrats on a very nice collection.
> 
> The Double Eagle is not a 1911 though.


The Springfield Omega isn`t a pure 1911 design either, but it and the double eagle are pretty close.


----------



## tjpratt

*NuB question*

"The Springfield Omega isn`t a pure 1911 design either, but it and the double eagle are pretty close. "

Explain for me "pure 1911" I sure love (but don't own) the 1911, class ct


----------



## sig225

Very nice collection. I take it you are partial to Colts .... :smt1099 I had an Colt Officers model a while back ... and it was a very nice .45 for carry.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Wow. That is one nice collection.



> Colt 1950s Lightweight Commander done up in nickel & gold plate with silver grips. .38 Super


I've never seen anything like this pistol. It's a beauty.


----------

